

First .ly Casualty? Letter.ly Loses Domain Name. - adolph
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/04/letter-ly-abrupt-ly-loses-domain-name-as-a-result-of-the-war-in-libya/

======
MichaelGG
This could apply to any domain name that expires and finds the renewal agency
and system offline due to physical disaster such as war.

~~~
potatolicious
Yes, but I think the salient warning is that the probability of such man-made
disasters are higher in some places than others.

Or, more specifically, don't have a hard dependency on an unstable, unpopular
dictatorship on the brink of revolution and war. Don't have a dependency on
someone your government is likely to declare an embargo against. Etc etc.

~~~
MichaelGG
Not saying Libya is a good choice, but "unstable" hardly applies: Wikipedia
says Gaddafi was in power for 42 years, "one of the longest-serving rulers in
history".

------
petervandijck
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2406681>

------
wtn
We've already had .ly casualties. Look up vb.ly

~~~
joshes
The submitter messed up the title, yes. But the actual article cites the vb.ly
case as the first to fall (just clarifying in case you were making a point
toward the author, not the submitter).

